# Tivo remote (Edge) not controlling Sonos or Samsung tv input



## Jjosport (19 d ago)

I have had Tivo since it's invention. I was with Philips at the beginning and did beta testing. I have three Tivo boxes including a new Edge with my new Samsung and Sonos.
The new Tivo remote can turn TV on/off and control sound levels but it won't turn Tivo on/offand I must unplug power and hdmi to get it to turn on. Then I must use Samsung remote to control TV input. 
Very frustrating to spend so much and it doesn't work as well as older Tivo models.
I jave experimented with every published code and 0999 does not have any way of knowing if it is working.
Any help before I throw a brick through all three devices?


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Jjosport said:


> but it won't turn Tivo on/off and I must unplug power and hdmi to get it to turn on.


Maybe I'm misunderstanding what you are describing, but the Tivo DVR is never turned off or on. It runs continuously. You can put it into sleep mode, which will allow it to continue recording in the background, and the TiVo button will wake it.

Maybe it means that your TV's HDMI port is not cooperating, and powering off/on the TiVo is waking the HDMI port up?

EDIT: Could you try it on another TV?


----------



## Jjosport (19 d ago)

Correct, it doesn't go into sleep mode. I also didn't mention that audio doesn't follow the inputs. haven't tried it on another TV. Never had issues like this until tivo brought out a new super duper model (edge). My experience with engineers is they do things because they can not because it makes things better


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Jjosport said:


> Correct, it doesn't go into sleep mode.


That is a menu item to put it into sleep mode. TiVo Central> Settings & Messages> Standby. (This menu is from the earlier version of TiVo TE3, so your version (TE4) may be different. If THAT is not working, maybe it is defective.


----------



## Jjosport (19 d ago)

I am thinking possibly defective. I must physically put it in standby before turning off the TV. Seems to me one click of power button should do that as well as turn off TV. When in standby the sosnos is off as well. Otherwise sonos stays on. Tha ks for the suggestions. Happy holidays.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

Jjosport said:


> I must physically put it in standby before turning off the TV. Seems to me one click of power button should do that as well as turn off TV.


The power button should only turn off the TV Power, and will do nothing to the TiVo. Then, setting the A/V volume is separate. 

That said, the TV and TiVo may be able to sync with CEC settings. I don't have your TiVo version, but it should be in the menu. Check out this support document. CEC and Wake with TiVo button


----------

